# fire salamander set up



## hellyskelly (Apr 22, 2005)

We are new to fire salamanders and we are expecting are new arrivals within the next week. we are getting 4 larval fire salamanders that are about 6 / 7 weeks old we have a 36inchx12 inch x15inch glass tank dose anybody please know the best way to set up this tank so that we offer our new arrivals all that they need to be most settled. 
Have looked on the net and got some ideas hoping for some personal help from someone with expeirence

Helen :?


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

keep them not to wet! that's one of the biggest mistakes people make while keeping them, and gife them a difference in floorage, like sand,moss and water and then it will be ok. To breed them, put them outside in october until februari and warm them up slowly and you will get eggs! When you put them outside do not do it with water but with moss and in a nice big layer.


----------



## hellyskelly (Apr 22, 2005)

*larva changed*

my first fire salamander has morphed found it tonight on weekly clean out of moss its body is black and there are yellow blotchs in two strips down its back the last of the gills are still visable at the moment 
any advice on the care of these greatly appreciated

Helen


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

All i ever did with my fire salamanders was to keep them on spagnum moss and vermiculite.I did not soak this but i did give it a quick spray once a week.I supplied a large shallow water bowl for them so they could bathe when they wanted to.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well this is why my two never seemed to survive for long  mind you it was a wile back when i wasn't even well up on amphibians!


----------



## big ears (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Salamandra/Salamandra_sp.shtml

Check out the above article if you havent already done so.

I prefer to use the paper towel method mentioned, and although it doesnt look as good as a natural set up, salamandra dont seem to mind.
For newly metamorphosed fire sals I also add a shallow dish-plate in which I put damp moss that I collect from the local woodland.
I will spray this each day, and have found that for the first month after metamorphosis the young salamanders will hide in this moss through the day.
As they grow older I have found that they seem to prefer the dryer end of the tank.
It is easy to give them a choice if using kitchen paper as a substrate[bounty white] by spraying just one end .

Food wise use live bloodworm offered on damp paper, 1st instar crickets, fruitflies, whiteworm and chopped small earthworm.
The salamanders will be able to climb, so have a tight fitting lid with no gaps large enough for your babies to escape through.
good luck


----------



## drew121 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi , I keep mine in an outdoor set up , and they breed every year. You have no messing about cleaning bowls etc and is much healthier for them and they can find the hiding places which have the right humidity for themselves.
I check on them on damp evenings when they are out , or look under hiding places


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

drew121 said:


> Hi , I keep mine in an outdoor set up , and they breed every year. You have no messing about cleaning bowls etc and is much healthier for them and they can find the hiding places which have the right humidity for themselves.
> I check on them on damp evenings when they are out , or look under hiding places












don't they run away?


and what about heat?









im thinking of getting a salamander so im just wondering


----------



## a.m.phibian (Apr 2, 2007)

*Don't* keep them on plain sand, really not a good idea at all. Best substrate for terrestris is a mixture of beech mulch and beech leaves with hydroleca for drainage.


----------

